# my first police interview



## bluewaveschool (Jul 27, 2012)

I need some advice.  I'm going up against 40 or so other people for 6 to 10 positions.  I've been told not to use words like 'agressive' and that they can tell if you are giving them a line of BS.  Any other advice out there would be much appreciated.


----------



## Steve (Jul 27, 2012)

I have no specific advice for you, but I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 27, 2012)

What format will the interview be?  Panel interview, one-on-one?  

Be honest, and be yourself.  Yes, they will expect "I want to be a cop to help people."  And it's probably true -- so go beyond that.  What else makes you want to be a cop?  Why should they hire you instead of one of those other candidates.  If they pose scenarios to you, take your time, think through them.  They don't expect you to know the "cop answer."  They want a feel for how you think and deal with those sorts of situations.  

Be on time.  In fact, be early.  And dress appropriately; coat and tie is the minimum unless they very specifically tell you otherwise.  Be neat; I'd discourage any facial hair, though a neatly trimmed mustache is probably OK.  If you've got tattoos -- cover 'em.  No ear rings for guys.  Especially no other visible piercings.

Don't make a big deal out of the martial arts.  It's a hobby, it's something you do -- but it doesn't mean that you don't need the DT classes or should be teaching them.  Especially in an interview.  Present as a hobby and a way you stay in shape, IF it comes up.  Don't bring it up.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jul 27, 2012)

It's panel style, and I won't be able to avoid martial arts. I'm head of the program, and the application required listing all volunteer work under jobs.  I'll just steer the answer towards workings with kids, teaching self confidence, etc.  I've done TKD long enough to know that I don't know everything, not even close.  Plus, DT and TKD most likely aren't even close, so DT is a learning opportunity, not something that I should be teaching.


----------



## Carol (Jul 27, 2012)

Run, don't walk, to the nearest book store and pick up a copy of Martin Yate's book Knock 'Em Dead.  If you follow his advice to the letter, you WILL get a job.   

Pullin' for you!  :asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 27, 2012)

Carol said:


> Run, don't walk, to the nearest book store and pick up a copy of Martin Yate's book Knock 'Em Dead.  If you follow his advice to the letter, you WILL get a job.
> 
> Pullin' for you!  :asian:



I'm not familiar with the book -- but the panel interview for a police job is a bit of different sort of interview, so I don't know how much help it'll be.  Still -- can't hurt.

With a panel interview, this is what you can expect:
3 to 5 evaluators, probably reading a scripted set of questions.  Many of them will be scenarios.  You can expect one that'll have you prioritize what you respond to, and justify the reason.  Something like this:


> You're dispatched to a larceny in progress, shoplifting at the QuickMart.  En route, you're advised that there's a lost child at a mall  you're close to.  At the same time, another officer is requesting assistance on a traffic stop, no emergency.


There's also likely to be an integrity question:


> You're with Officer Smith when he receives a found wallet.  Officer Smith opens the wallet, and it contains $1000.  At the end of the day, you notice that he his report does not mention the money, and in fact, says there was no money in the wallet.


  If you confront him on it, you can expect a wrinkle like him offering to split the money with you.  There'll also probably be the usual sort of questions about why you want to be an officer, what attracts you to that department, and so on.  Probably also a little bit of a warning or reality check about working holidays and weekends, too.  You might get asked to describe a time you failed, and how you handled it, or a time that you handled dealing with someone who was angry.

For the personal stuff -- be yourself.  That'll let you be sincere.  You're on the right track with handling the martial arts, I think:  show what about might be useful, but stay away from anything that makes you sound like you think *Walker: Texas Ranger* shows real police fights.  It taught you leadership, discipline, etc.


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2012)

JKS already gave some damn solid advice, so I probably can't add much more to that.   I've taken a few oral boards, so to echo some of the things that he already said:  The ones that I've done were a panel of people, mainly consisting of officers in a Supervisory capacity.  I'd say the most important thing and I know it's easier said than done, but do your best to relax.  Be honest.  The sample questions that JKS gave were similar to ones that I was asked, especially the one about seeing a fellow officer doing something illegal.  When asked what I would do, I was honest....I said that I'd bring his actions to the attention of the supervisor.  The guy who asked me that question said, "So you're telling me that you'd turn in one of your fellow officers, the guy who you work with, the guy who's locker is next to yours.  You'd turn him in??"  I dont know if that was the nail in the coffin, so to speak...lol...as one of the reasons why I didn't progress from that point...lol...but I was honest.  Deep down, I'd like to think that the answer I gave was the right one.  I mean, who the hell wants to work with a dirtbag? LOL.  

Of course, there will be decision making situations as well.  While I'd like to think that if faced with the multiple call scenario, the Sgt on duty would be directing people where to go, if you were faced with those same situations, I would reroute to the lost child, followed by the officer assistance, then the larceny.  **This is what I would do.  I'm not saying this is the right answer.**

Dress: Suit and tie.  Be on time.  I'd arrive at least 15-20min early.  If you're not familiar with the location of the interview, definately do a trial run prior to the actual day.  

Good luck!  I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 28, 2012)

When offered a scenario involving prioritizing threats, a direct known threat to the public is highest priority.  One question they love is to offer you a choice between responding to an officer down call and something like an armed robbery in progress call.  Regardless of how things really get prioritized, the danger to the public is the first priority.

If offered a 'real life' scenario where a person sits in a chair and pretends to be a driver you just pulled over and you're the officer approaching them, they are instructed to resist verbally complying with any of your instructions for as long as possible.  The goal is to get you to engage in argument and to begin trying to justify your actions to the 'driver'.  The scenario continues until you move to make a forceful arrest.  Don't engage in argument.  Ask 'em, tell 'em, take 'em.  No explanations, no argument.

Best of luck!


----------



## Buka (Jul 28, 2012)

Be boring. Unemotional, matter-of-fact, drab.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Buka said:


> Be boring. Unemotional, matter-of-fact, drab.



I am not sure I would want to hire anyone for any job who presented themselves that way.

YMMV


----------



## bluewaveschool (Aug 1, 2012)

So I went over to see my grandfather about borrowing a sports coat, and he had a $300+ Jos. A. Bank black w/ blue pin stripe suit that didn't fit him anymore that he gave to me.  Paired up with a nice tie (he wants that back), all I have to do is go buy new black shoes.  If we wore the same size shoe, I'd be sporting some $150 wing tips.   The man dresses nice and will put out the $$$$ to do so.  I certainly don't have that kind of money for a suit, so I lucked out big time.  So I've now got the threads covered, got a hair cut, I just have to show up tomorrow and knock it out the park.


I've been going over the values and mission statement, organizing how I can tie those into my answers.  The Major over the admin side of things (who MIGHT be on the panel, I'm not sure) recommended I do so when I took the citizen's class.  He also told me the chief is big on education and continuing training classes every year, so I'm going to get that in too.  I think I've got my 'why do you want to be a cop' answer down too.  A bit nervous really, I haven't had a job interview in 9+ years.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad to hear things are going well for you.  Again, good luck.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Aug 2, 2012)

Other than almost flipping out of the chair when I sat down, I think it went well.  There was the talking about the education and work background, there were ethics questions relating to previous work history.  There was a 'what would you do' question, there were the 'what are important traits' questions, etc.  I answered the 'important traits' with the values of the department listed on the website   I was advised to do that 6 months ago by one of the people on the panel.  3 person panel, 2 Majors and HR.  And they ended with a customer service question... I've been in retail 9+ years, I nailed that one.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2012)

Fantastic, I hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## bluewaveschool (Aug 16, 2012)

I got my 'You are not being eliminated, but other candidates are moving forward at this time' letter today.


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> I got my 'You are not being eliminated, but other candidates are moving forward at this time' letter today.


 
I am sorry to hear that.  Keep trying, you have something that they like for you to go as far as you did.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Carol.  Pretty down about it right now, especially given that I had some support from people that know people.  It makes me wonder what I did wrong in the interview.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news.  I know there's little solace in this, but hiring is very competitive right now for entry level law enforcement positions.  I believe the local PD here received 400+ applications for something like 8 rookie slots.  You were likely a very strong candidate if you even made it to the interview stage.  Keep applying to any opportunities that come up, and good luck!


----------



## MJS (Aug 17, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> I got my 'You are not being eliminated, but other candidates are moving forward at this time' letter today.



Sorry to hear that.  However, don't give up hope yet.   Who knows, perhaps your name will surface on that list at a later time.  In the meantime, keep training and applying.


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Thanks Carol.  Pretty down about it right now, especially given that I had some support from people that know people.  It makes me wonder what I did wrong in the interview.



My gut/experience says nothing wrong.  People that do something wrong in interviews typically get eliminated...the wring becomes a clarion reason to eliminate the candidate...which is especially crucial in public sector candidacies where hiring and firing is scrutinized more than in the private sector.

Sometimes the competition is just a better.  (migosh I wish that sounded more comforting than it does.)

If you can do anything to improve your candidacy, whether it's better cardio fitness, learning Spanish, etc...do your best to achieve that while you keep trying.  A candidate who is steadily working at improving themselves is going to be noticed.

I wish I had some better words for you.  If it helps, I believe in you


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 17, 2012)

It happens don't feel bad about it.  I think I read once the average officer applied to 6 departments before getting hired.  I applied to 3 at same time when I got hired.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Aug 17, 2012)

Perhaps I'll take up spanish.  I thought I had all the right things going - local, college grad, strong work history, attended the citizen's academy classes.  they are offerring a citizen emergency preparedness class, teaching light search/rescue, basic first aid and other stuff.  I'll have to see if work will work with me so that I can attend those classes.


----------



## Buka (Aug 17, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> I am not sure I would want to hire anyone for any job who presented themselves that way.
> 
> YMMV



Once requirements are met, departments, on the whole, want people who will follow procedure. When it comes to the interview process, the people doing the interviewing are usually well versed in how applicants try to present themselves. They're not looking for personalities, they're looking for workers that they'll never regret hiring. Keep in mind, the "requirements" I mentioned are usually pretty stringent. And they are right there in front of the interviewer. He's already seen (on paper) what you've done up until this point.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 19, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> I got my 'You are not being eliminated, but other candidates are moving forward at this time' letter today.



Don't take it too personally; the majority of the process is simply designed to weed the list down.  In a lot of agencies, they make a list from the applicants, and they process them all to a certain point, unless they get eliminated, of course.  So everyone may do the written test, everyone may do the agility test and interviews, but then they don't do psych evals or medical exams or BIs until they get to that point in the list.  So, if they have 1 opening right now, they may be looking at candidates that ranked 1 through 5 -- and you could simply be #6.  (It's really frustrating to be #4 when they're hiring 3...)  If they need another candidate, they'll go to the next name on the list... and so on, until the list expires.

Contact the department; as I recall, you had an in already.  Find out how to make yourself a stronger candidate.  Did they stop because you don't have a degree, or just scored 1 point lower on the written test?  Did you put your foot in your mouth during the interview?   Take what they tell you and use it to improve yourself for the next process.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 19, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Perhaps I'll take up spanish.  I thought I had all the right things going - local, college grad, strong work history, attended the citizen's academy classes.  they are offerring a citizen emergency preparedness class, teaching light search/rescue, basic first aid and other stuff.  I'll have to see if work will work with me so that I can attend those classes.



Spanish might be very positive -- but as I said, you might just have been #6 and they're moving 5 forward.  Sometimes it's that simple.  Or they have a couple of lateral candidates, meaning they don't have to send them to an academy and can put them on street right away.  

One note on the citizen's academies and such...  they don't necessarily look "good."  They can look majorly wanna-be... and that can be a bad thing.  One or two, or something like volunteering on a local search & rescue where you actually put the skills to use can be good, but just collecting citizen classes without use can look a little squirrelly, if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, considering that this class is to react during a major disaster situation, I do sort of hope I dont' have to use it.  Granted, we do get tornados every year, and 6 years ago a tornado tore up the next town over, killed a lot of people.  If nothing else, the first aid/cpr stuff is valuable, and the training is free.  If something happens and I can't take the class, I may try and get the Y that I teach at to cover the cost of a cpr class.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Aug 28, 2012)

City HR called me back today.  They took the top 12 for the next phase.  My rank?  13.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear that... Been there myself.  It ain't fun, but keep trying.  And keep your hopes up.  Odds are that about half of that group won't go any further, and depending on how things go -- you might get a call a few months down the road.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a thought; reserve if your city or county has one.  It can be easier to move from volunteer reserve forces to full time, especially if you have good reviews.  In Colorado, years ago, I remember the waiting lines were so long that some people were paying out of their own pockets to attend CERT training (required for all Colorado Peace Officers at the time, no matter what jurisdiction).  They could then apply for 'lateral' positions that was for those already CERT certified.  Just some suggestions.


----------



## SavageMan (Aug 28, 2012)

When I started trying to get a job in Law enforcement I was told that on average it takes a person 3 to 5 years to get in. Agencies want to see that you are serious about it and not just a passing phase or a mid life crisis depending on your age. That's part of the reason behind the ( What other agencies have you applied for? ) question on the application. It took me 5 years to get my first job as a Preston County Sheriff's Deputy. And I was turned down for two jobs after that. Listen to Mr. Mattocks, I started out as a municipal auxiliary officer. The training and experience gained is priceless. You will be able to walk into the interview with a working knowledge of paper work, computer systems, policies and procedures. With that kind of experience all you need to do is show them in the next interview you have a good moral standing, good physical stamina, and common sense and you'll have a better than average chance against the other candidates. Good luck and keep trying.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2012)

You can't beat the too-many-people, too-few-slots problem. Learn from it, hope something opens up, and look for other, similar opportunities nearby.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Aug 28, 2012)

The city does not have a reserve of any kind.  I'm looking at the other agencies around here, but I realized the other day that they all took applications at the same time.  The reason?  The state has 1 academy, everyone has to go there, so everyone has to hire at the same time.  I'm still looking for any place taking applications, just realizing that my narrow focus this time around has possibly delayed me starting a new career.  It's a learning process.  Still kind of a punch in the gut to find out you were one away from moving forward.  There is always hope that the top guys don't turn out to be what they are looking for.

Of course, there is always the fire department, but I'm scared of fire.  And heights.  So I don't think that will work out so well.


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 29, 2012)

Reapply? 

I've been there too.   On my first attempt, about 60% of the applicants had made more than one application attempt. 

Of the successful applicants, I'd say that was closer to 90%.

Without any sarcasm intended, it also gives you a year to think about what you will do differently next time. 

I gave it up after attempt 2.

Gnarlie


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> The city does not have a reserve of any kind.  I'm looking at the other agencies around here, but I realized the other day that they all took applications at the same time.  The reason?  The state has 1 academy, everyone has to go there, so everyone has to hire at the same time.  I'm still looking for any place taking applications, just realizing that my narrow focus this time around has possibly delayed me starting a new career.  It's a learning process.  Still kind of a punch in the gut to find out you were one away from moving forward.  There is always hope that the top guys don't turn out to be what they are looking for.
> 
> Of course, there is always the fire department, but I'm scared of fire.  And heights.  So I don't think that will work out so well.



If you are serious about a career in law enforcement, you will either have to pin your hopes on getting in at the agency you want to work for, or going where the work is.  I do not know where the current 'hot spots' are, but when I was first getting started, there were recruiters who used to visit from Houston and Miami Dade County.  Those were the 'war zones' at the time; anyone with a pulse and a clean criminal background could get hired.  I doubt it's the same now, but here's the takeaway; there are jobs in law enforcement, but you have to go to where they are.  It can mean low pay in small towns in out-of-the-way places.  But it gets you in the door and often gets you sent to the local or state certification course or academy.

If YOU want to work in LE, then YOU have to pursue it; it won't come to you.  There will always be more applicants than jobs available.

Consider also taking a job in dispatch, or custodial law enforcement at local penal institutions.  Those are also ways to get to know officers and make contacts.

FYI, if you're scared of fire and heights, you might want to reconsider your LE career choice.  You'll be dealing with both.  And blood and guts too.


----------



## MJS (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't give up hope!  As JKS said, just because those 12 moved on, doesn't mean they're a definate.  Hang in there, and who knows, you might here something.  Alot of places keep a list for a year or so.  And I'm sure I don't have to tell you this, but keep on applying.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If you are serious about a career in law enforcement, you will either have to pin your hopes on getting in at the agency you want to work for, or going where the work is.  I do not know where the current 'hot spots' are, but when I was first getting started, there were recruiters who used to visit from Houston and Miami Dade County.  Those were the 'war zones' at the time; anyone with a pulse and a clean criminal background could get hired.  I doubt it's the same now, but here's the takeaway; there are jobs in law enforcement, but you have to go to where they are.  It can mean low pay in small towns in out-of-the-way places.  But it gets you in the door and often gets you sent to the local or state certification course or academy.
> 
> If YOU want to work in LE, then YOU have to pursue it; it won't come to you.  *There will always be more applicants than jobs available.*
> 
> ...



All good advice.  As to the bold portion - I heard of a government custodian job, as in emptying trash and mopping floors, with over 5000 applicants.  There will usually be more applicants that jobs in a good economy.  This isn't a good economy.


----------



## Carol (Sep 1, 2012)

For anyone interested, here my local newspaper reporting on what the qualifying is like for our PD.  

http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/news...test-for-nashua-police-departments-first.html


----------



## bluewaveschool (Sep 26, 2012)

Ran into a guy last week that I did the physical fitness exam with, he said he had moved forward to the background and poly.  But, he's unemployed and just got offered a well paying job, so he had to decide to drop out or stay unemployed and hope he got hired.  Today, phone rings.  I have another interview.  Apparently a very long interview.  I never got a letter that I was bumped up, but hey, getting the interview is the important part.


----------



## MJS (Sep 27, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Ran into a guy last week that I did the physical fitness exam with, he said he had moved forward to the background and poly.  But, he's unemployed and just got offered a well paying job, so he had to decide to drop out or stay unemployed and hope he got hired.  Today, phone rings.  I have another interview.  Apparently a very long interview.  I never got a letter that I was bumped up, but hey, getting the interview is the important part.



Awesome!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 27, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Ran into a guy last week that I did the physical fitness exam with, he said he had moved forward to the background and poly.  But, he's unemployed and just got offered a well paying job, so he had to decide to drop out or stay unemployed and hope he got hired.  Today, phone rings.  I have another interview.  Apparently a very long interview.  I never got a letter that I was bumped up, but hey, getting the interview is the important part.



I really hope it goes well for you!


----------



## bluewaveschool (Sep 27, 2012)

Occurred to me today... the guy that dropped said he was scheduled for his polygraph first week of october.  I was asked to come in, bring social and drivers license, and expect to be there an hour+.  The city already has copies of those cards from when I turned in my application.  I've been interviewed by the top ranked officers already, and it was one of the property room officers that called me in for this interview.  Odds of me taking a polygraph when I am there next week?


----------



## Mauthos (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope it goes well for you mate.  Took me over 8 months to get into the RAF when I first applied, several interviews, tests, exams, etc all before I started the basic training.  Well worth persevering if it is something your truly want.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mauthos said:


> Hope it goes well for you mate. Took me over 8 months to get into the RAF when I first applied, several interviews, tests, exams, etc all before I started the basic training. Well worth persevering if it is something your truly want.




Well the RAF only takes the best!! 
:boing2:

Tell me you weren't a snowdrop though......


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 28, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Occurred to me today... the guy that dropped said he was scheduled for his polygraph first week of october.  I was asked to come in, bring social and drivers license, and expect to be there an hour+.  The city already has copies of those cards from when I turned in my application.  I've been interviewed by the top ranked officers already, and it was one of the property room officers that called me in for this interview.  Odds of me taking a polygraph when I am there next week?



Might be, though I'd suspect it's just a review of your background packet.  A poly typically is about 2 to 3 hours, and they'll usually tell you that's what it is up front.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Sep 30, 2012)

Talking to someone I know, it's a review of background packet.


----------



## OzPaul (Sep 30, 2012)

Mate don't stress too much.  I got into the Police in Australia in July last year and i received the "you are in the waiting pool letter" and i was annoyed but then the next day i got the "you start on this day letter".  One thing i suggest is just to be yourself.  Once you get in which you will if you want it bad enough is that the Police is full of all different types of people from varying backgrounds.  Some people are good at talking, some are good at physical tasks and others are good at different things.  It is a very demanding job and your opinion of everyone will change dramatically.  You will soon find out that the nice area you are from is riddled with drugs and every third house has a domestic incident every weekend but you will grow as a person.  It is by far the best job i have ever had though.  Keep us updated


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 3, 2012)

less than 1 hour til interview.  I'm nervous, even though it's just background interview.  I mean, who knows my background better than me, right?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 3, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> less than 1 hour til interview.  I'm nervous, even though it's just background interview.  I mean, who knows my background better than me, right?



Hang in there, man.  Just relax, breathe.  I'm sure you'll do fine, but I'm thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Steve (Oct 3, 2012)

Good luck.  Be yourself.  

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 3, 2012)

I think it went pretty good.  About 1 1/2 hours of personal questions, he said he didn't see anything to knock me out of the running, but HR doesn't even ask their opinion.  He writes down my answers and passes up through 4 people until it hits HR after the Chief sees it.  Next round of polygraphs is in november.  Hopefully I'll be going to that, but I won't know for a few weeks.  So it's another waiting game.

Also, he told me if I scratched my nose during fingerprinting, he'd laugh at me.  I nearly scratched my nose.


----------



## MJS (Oct 3, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> I think it went pretty good.  About 1 1/2 hours of personal questions, he said he didn't see anything to knock me out of the running, but HR doesn't even ask their opinion.  He writes down my answers and passes up through 4 people until it hits HR after the Chief sees it.  Next round of polygraphs is in november.  Hopefully I'll be going to that, but I won't know for a few weeks.  So it's another waiting game.
> 
> Also, he told me if I scratched my nose during fingerprinting, he'd laugh at me.  I nearly scratched my nose.



Excellent news!  Hang in there!  The waiting game is definately a PITA, but I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 5, 2012)

So I found out that my best friend, when asked by the police officer what type of person I was, answered 'Neutral/good'.  Yes, he gave the police my D&D alignment.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 18, 2012)

Drug screen and polygraph set for next week.  I know nothing is in the bag yet, but damn it's getting close.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 18, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Drug screen and polygraph set for next week.  I know nothing is in the bag yet, but damn it's getting close.



Hang in there!  I hope you're not doing drugs, and as to the polygraph, just remember that high stress can cause wonky readings.  Just chill and be honest.


----------



## MJS (Oct 18, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Drug screen and polygraph set for next week.  I know nothing is in the bag yet, but damn it's getting close.



This is very good news!!!   Best of luck to you!  I'm sure you'll ace this!


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 24, 2012)

Somehow I got a 'significant response' to one of the questions.  So lets hope that doesn't screw me.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Nov 9, 2012)

UPDATE -  I heard it will be next month before phone calls are made, and 'don't worry about it'.


----------

